# Changing Dog Foods



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

What is the biggest influence on you to purchase a dog food? 
Ingredients
Price
Advertising
Reputation
Word of mouth
Bulk purchase programs
etc.......

What do you look for in a premium dog food?
Ingredients
Price
K/Cals
etc....

On the ingredient list do you prefer to see a simple formula or do you like to find a variety of proteins and carbs? 

How important is a Guaranteed amount of Glucosamine and Chondrointin to you? 

Thank You
Gary


----------



## huntestaholic (Jan 16, 2006)

*choosing a food*

I have used purina pro plan for years. I pick my food based on the output I get from it in relation to the amount of it i give per feeding. Pro plan produces maximum energy with little amount of stool and you do not have to feed an abundance of it in each feeding. I have also been a Pro Club member for about 15 years. I am a trainer and I go through about 200lbs of food a month; so it is nice to get a little something back on what I spend on food. :wink:


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

I highly suggest reading the book FOOD PETS DIE FOR, 2ND EDITION by Ann Martin. We feed a combination of Flint River Ranch, Innova, and Wellness. We have researched our foods in-depth. We have even made our own from time to time, Chicken or Turkey w/ rice and carrots.


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

ingredients
protein and fat 
word of mouth ( from qualified folks )
overall reputation


----------

